# is there a Doom 3 demo?



## thendis (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm interested to know how my iMac will handle Doom 3 (god knows my PC almost blew up!). 

Anyone know where (or if) I can download a demo version? Been looking for ages and can't seem to find it.


----------



## HomunQlus (Apr 20, 2005)

I think you can download a demo here:

http://www.doom3.com/demo.asp


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 20, 2005)

I think these are all x86 demos. There is no mac demo out yet. Would love to test it as well..


----------



## thendis (Apr 20, 2005)

yea I think you're right Zammy-Sam  couldn't find mac version in any of those links (much appreciated tho HomunQlus).


----------



## InstaGiB (Apr 26, 2005)

I hope they never release a version for Mac. No offense. BTW - DOOM3 has a few faults if you should know - it has good graphics thats all. Gameplay is a poor - you cant lean round corners for instance.


----------



## texanpenguin (Apr 27, 2005)

They HAVE released a version of the GAME for Mac. Why wouldn't you want them to release a demo version for the Mac? Spite?

I'm all for demos, but I know that when thinking about if it'll run on your Mac, the general way to figure it out is "no it won't".


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 27, 2005)

InstaGiB said:
			
		

> I hope they never release a version for Mac. No offense. BTW - DOOM3 has a few faults if you should know - it has good graphics thats all. Gameplay is a poor - you cant lean round corners for instance.


You are mistaking "few faults" with bad game ports. Take a look at quake3arena. It runs amazingly fast and smooth on my old tibook. So, if game developers wanted to, they could port their pc games much better to macs making them run a lot better. 
Macs are rarely used for gaming. That's why it is rather unattractive for the developers to spend too much time on the mac game compatibility. In contrast, 3d science tools (here pdb viewer VMD) run a lot smoother on macs than on pc. Why? The mac implementation is a lot better due to the more extensive use of such tools on macs.


----------



## bbloke (Apr 27, 2005)

InstaGiB said:
			
		

> I hope they never release a version for Mac.


Ignore him, he's just trolling.  His other posts elsewhere are similar in tone.


----------

